# Pork Chops



## idsman75 (Jun 10, 2014)

In the past, I'd always smoked pigs whole or I had them turned into sausage.  I trapped a nice sow close to 200 pounds earlier this year and had the processor cut it up.  No specialty meats.

I grilled pork chops for the first time this past weekend over Kingsford charcoal.  Man that was better than eating good steak.  They looked like steaks and tasted like HEAVEN.  Folks who don't eat wild pork don't know what they are missing.

I let them marinate in McCormick Grill Mates Brown Sugar Bourbon marinade overnight.  Oh man that was amazing.  My tongue is still trying to slap the teeth out of my mouth trying to find more of that flavor.


----------



## Krm944 (Jun 11, 2014)

100% agree.

I killed a big boar in MS last year. I smoked the first ham about 12 hours on my propane grill with wood chips in a pan and it turned out AMAZING!

Months later, I learned about boar taint and even had an outfitter talk me out of keeping a boar I shot on a paid hunt in NC. I eat 98% of the pig when I get it. Usually the ribs/bacon/bellies get tossed with the carcass, but both hind quarters are removed, backstraps and front shoulders go directly into the cooler!!

Last week I slow cooked a roast on the grill, salt and pepper and it was AWESOME!

Im in VA or I would drive out there and pig up pigs left behind!!


----------



## idsman75 (Jun 12, 2014)

A smoked hindquarter sounds good.  I might do that in a couple weeks.  I had a bad boar experience.  Wicked nasty meat.  tasted like I licked it right after I shot it.  You could smell that boar a mile away too.  I know it's a blasphemy but I only keep the 100-pounds or less boars and usually have them turned into sausage.


----------



## Krm944 (Jun 12, 2014)

Do you soak them in ice/water?


----------



## idsman75 (Aug 27, 2014)

No.  I'm plain lazy.  I drop them of at the processor when he's open (during deer season only).  I don't do much pig killing outside of deer season.  

The processor hangs them in his cooler for a few days before he processes them.  Like I said, I only keep boars if they're under 100 pounds and I don't smell them a mile a way when I kill them.  Even then, those get turned into smoked sausage.  My chops came from a very large sow I trapped.  I'm going to get 3 meals for my family out of the chops alone that came from that hog.

****UPDATE*****

I accidentally mixed the Brown Sugar Bourbon marinade with the Mojito Lime marinade from McCormick's.  Oh man that was deeeelicious on them pig chops!!!!!.


----------



## Ytka (Aug 30, 2014)

The people I work with are convinced I do some kind of voodoo when I kill a wild hog. The ones that haven't tried it can't believe I eat wild hog until they taste it. 

I process my own meat, so I have a little more flexibility than some. What I do when I kill a larger boar is to cut a few slices off of the loin and a few muscles in the ham, then pan fry it with a little salt and pepper. If the meat smells or tastes bad, it becomes dog food. That gives me a sample of what I'm working with. To be honest though, I haven't had one taste bad since I've been processing my own.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Aug 31, 2014)

QUOTE What I do when I kill a larger boar is to cut a few slices off of the loin and a few muscles in the ham, then pan fry it with a little salt and pepper. If the meat smells or tastes bad, it becomes dog food. .[/QUOTE]

Next time it seems bad, soak the same "failed test" boar meat in Sprite for  a few days. My buddy n I have eaten several rank boars after this application. Some tasted as good as a shoat or a fat gilt.


----------



## Ytka (Sep 3, 2014)

huntingonthefly said:


> QUOTE What I do when I kill a larger boar is to cut a few slices off of the loin and a few muscles in the ham, then pan fry it with a little salt and pepper. If the meat smells or tastes bad, it becomes dog food. .



Next time it seems bad, soak the same "failed test" boar meat in Sprite for  a few days. My buddy n I have eaten several rank boars after this application. Some tasted as good as a shoat or a fat gilt.[/QUOTE]

I'll give that a shot if I get a bad one. Like I said though, I haven't shot one that didn't taste good since I started processing my own and that's been years ago. My dad shot one 7 or 8 years ago that stunk so bad you couldn't even walk up to it. That's the last one I remember not being able to eat, but it never got out of the woods.


----------



## whchunter (Sep 23, 2014)

*Acv*

I only use Apple Cider Vinegar. Process and be sure to remove the glands. Then put in cooler with ice, water and one cup of apple cider vinegar. Drain the next day and add more of the same but decrease ACV to 1/2 cup. The next day remove and all odor will be gone and meat will be white and clean.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 25, 2014)

whchunter said:


> I only use Apple Cider Vinegar. Process and be sure to remove the glands. Then put in cooler with ice, water and one cup of apple cider vinegar. Drain the next day and add more of the same but decrease ACV to 1/2 cup. The next day remove and all odor will be gone and meat will be white and clean.



Tell me about these glands? What they look like and location please!


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 26, 2014)

frankwright said:


> Tell me about these glands? What they look like and location please!



I have been told they are in the hams of a boar. Because of this, I usually don't shoot boars if I am trying to get meat.


I too would like more information on it.


----------

